# Times for Show Jumping



## JJ1987 (4 August 2012)

Anyone know the times the Brits will be going today? At work all day so will have to catch up or plan lunch breaks lol


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

no set times, nicks already been ben is on 3 riders time


----------

